# Yote or hybrid?



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Caught his body.. no head. Female looks pregnant but he looks big. Ive seen him in woods before running through but kept 50yds out each time. Nonetheless. .. he looks big for a coyote no?

Antrim co.










Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks like a coyote to me.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

What would make you think it's anything but a coyote? I've also seen quite a few with a big belly after eating 20 lbs of dead deer.

Griff


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Jus thought the one on the left was big for a yote. There are others on the property that are much smaller.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Just like other species, there are the smaller ones and then there's the biggin's! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe there are easterns and westerns? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

thegospelisgood said:


> Maybe there are easterns and westerns?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Or males and females. Males are generally bigger than females.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Not sure why you think
It's big? It's actually very small for a yote 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

The one on the left?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

thegospelisgood said:


> The one on the left?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nothing out of the ordinary about that critter. At most 40 lbs and I would be surprised if it goes that. No western coyotes in Michigan. 

Griff


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

How can any of you have any idea how big that animal is?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

45 pound coyote heavy legs. Belly drop. That coyote shows none of those traits.

Griff


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I killed a 52# male this winter (that I'm guessing must have been a cross to some degree) which was the biggest coyote I've ever seen. 

Neither of the coyotes in your picture seem abnormally large to me. They just look like coyotes. If you get over 40# on a coyote, you have an abnormally large critter in Michigan. 

Most big males are 35-40#. Some big males are 40-45#. Until I killed that one this winter, I'd never heard of one in Michigan actually being weighed on a scale heavier than 45#.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I've killed 3 over 50 lbs now. I know of one at 58 lbs. There a totally different looking critter than the one in your picture.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

